# Traded up to Kioti DK4210SEHC from Kubota L2501



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

Only had the Kubota for 2 years (first tractor) but learned more about my uses and needs. The 2501 is a fine tractor but I guess two things motivated the upgrade. First, the loader lift capacity was just too small. Noticed this when using the pallet attachment and found ourselves unloading pallets so that the 2501 could lift them. Also noticed this when scooping up DG.... would put the bucket down and level and push in to get a full bucket, but then the Kubota would struggle to lift/curl the bucket until you backed up a tad. A second (much smaller) dislike was the amount of exhaust fumes we always seemed to get when working on the Kubota. Admittedly, neither of these are huge problems/limitations but when prices are such that you can pretty much get on trade what you paid, why not step up?

The new DK is great! Only a couple of hours of use so far (want to fill the tires before we start working it) but already enjoying the cab - and the AC!! Added in a stereo (a whopping $100 from Amazon) and now we're almost ready to spend some time together!

I assembled a spreadsheet (see below) to aid in my shopping/comparison so I am including it here in hopes that it may help others to decide what is important for them.


----------

